
What Israel's Strike on Hamas Hackers Means for Cyberwar - kostaddin
https://www.wired.com/story/israel-hamas-cyberattack-air-strike-cyberwar/
======
bediger4000
Look if it doesn't mean that FVEYES is going to take out "CardHolder
Services", the $250K small business loan MFers, and the medical-grade knee
brace dorks, I don't really care.

